# Impossible de mettre le menu en francais



## Kenjy95 (17 Octobre 2012)

Salut a tous,

C'est encore moi 

Je n'arrive pas a mettre mon menu du bureau et quelques autres éléments. J'ai pourtant bien sélèctioner français dans le préférence system. Mais je n'ai que safari et quelques éléments en français... Et d'autre sont en anglais. C'est frustrant :râteau:

Quelqu'un c'est s'il il y a une solution, car j'ai chercher sur google mais rien...

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Kenjy95 (18 Octobre 2012)

J'ai continuer a chercher mais sans succes... 

Si quelq'un peut m'eclairer sa serais cool. Car c'est  frustrant d'avoir que la moitier en anglais


----------



## Kenjy95 (23 Octobre 2012)

UP

S'il vous plaît quelqu'un peut m'aider??? Je commence a désespérer a pas trouver sur le net...


----------



## frakite (24 Octobre 2012)

Salut 

j'ai eu le même pb que toi et je viens de le régler il y a 5 minutes.
En effet, je suis allé dans les Préférences Système et dans Langues et Textes.
Dans l'onglet Langues j'ai tout décochés et j'ai laissé Français.
Dans l'onglet Texte j'ai mis Orthographe : Français
Dans l'onglet Formats j'ai région sur France et la case décochée sur afficher toutes les régions.
Dans l'onglet Méthodes de saisie Français - Numérique coché et j'ai aussi coché visualiseur Clavier/Caractères que j'ai décoché après avoir redémarré.

Reboot et dis moi si ça a marché, pour ma part OUI.


----------



## Kenjy95 (24 Octobre 2012)

Ok j'essaye de suite 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h56 ----------

Bon j'ai fait ce que tu as dis, mais c'est toujours pareil ce foutu menu Finder et en anglais 

Si ta une autre idées...


----------



## r e m y (24 Octobre 2012)

Est-ce que vous n'auriez pas utilisé un utilitaire type MOnoLingual (ou equivalent) qui supprime les packs de langues pour alléger le poids du système?

Dans ce cas il est probable que le français a été supprimé du Finder


----------



## edd72 (25 Octobre 2012)

Dans la liste des équivalents, on peut citer CleanMyMac ou ce genre de logiciels qui provoquent plus de problèmes qu'autre chose...


----------



## Kenjy95 (25 Octobre 2012)

Ok dans se cas que faire alors  Y a t'il une methode pour remettre le français


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2012)

Kenjy95 a dit:


> Ok dans se cas que faire alors  Y a t'il une methode pour remettre le français



Oui... réinstaller MacOS X


----------



## papa9999 (26 Octobre 2012)

moi dans le finder j'ai du frncais sauf download au lieu de telecharger et desktop au lieu de bureau sinon le reste ,images ,musiques,videos,applications c'est bien du francais.
donc je comprends pas tout mais bon on va pas s'embeter avec ca.


----------



## frakite (27 Octobre 2012)

frakite a dit:


> Salut
> 
> j'ai eu le même pb que toi et je viens de le régler il y a 5 minutes.
> En effet, je suis allé dans les Préférences Système et dans Langues et Textes.
> ...



Je tiens à préciser que j'ai du faire ça car juste avant j'avais effacé le fichier .GlobalPreferences.plist qui est situé dans " User>Bibliothèque>Preferences> " et qui est en fichier caché ( que j'ai pu voir grace à OnYx en affichant les fichiers cachés ).

Après quoi mon mac s'est mis en anglais et j'ai procédé comme ci-dessus pour le remettre en Fr.


----------



## edd72 (27 Octobre 2012)

papa9999 a dit:


> moi dans le finder j'ai du frncais sauf download au lieu de telecharger et desktop au lieu de bureau sinon le reste ,images ,musiques,videos,applications c'est bien du francais.
> donc je comprends pas tout mais bon on va pas s'embeter avec ca.



Ca c'est rien, c'est le .localized présents dans les répertoires que tu as supprimé.
Suffit de faire un touch pour les recréer à vide.


----------



## papa9999 (28 Octobre 2012)

en fait ca me derange pas trop.
donc je me suis pas penche sur le pb.
merci


----------

